# My birth story, not quite as planned!



## willowblossom

Hi ladies. I thought I would share my birth story on here as was meant to be a homebirth, unfortunately things didn't go as planned.sorry it's a bit long! 

It started on Monday 4th December. On the morning I was due to have a sweep (attempt number 2) but naughty baby was still not engaged at all so could not be done again! I was feeling very disheartened! 

Well then at around 1am on Tuesday 5th December, I woke up having fairly strong contractions coming every 4 minutes or so. I woke my husband up and went downstairs. I put on my tens machine and covered the floor in protective sheets! I called the midwife who came within 30 minutes (my second labour was a quick one!)
She arrived and called the second midwife who came shortly after. All was going well and contractions were getting stronger. The midwife examined me, I was 7cm dilated so I was really pleased! &#128513;

The time went on and things started to slow down. We got to 7am and I was contracting around every 6 minutes. We decided to ask my hubby's parents to come and get the kids and take them to school and nursery. after they got picked up at 8am I was re examined with no change at all. Baby was still not in the pelvis. We all decided it would be best to have my waters broken artificially.to get things moving again and to encourage baby down into the pelvis. Unfortunately this meant a transfer to hospital. 

An ambulance arrived within 10 minutes and off I went.
On arrival my midwife handed over to the midwife on labour ward. My waters were broken and I was put on a monitor for a while. 
At one point babys heart rate went right down and didn't pick up, so the emergency button was pressed and the room filled with lots of people! Very scary but as soon as I moved position it picked up and stayed up. A clipped was placed on baby's head to monitor the heart rate better. 
I was so exhausted and the contractions had become so unbearable I asked for an epidural! (I never thought in a million years I would!!) the baby still hadn't moved down much so he must have got his head wedged in an awkward position. Some time later after laying on the bed not coping very well, the anesthetist came in the room ready to give me the epidural. I swung my legs on the side of the bed and literally as soon as I sat up I felt baby move right down and I was ready to push! I quickly got myself back on the bed and after 2 big pushes my beautiful son was born!! &#128513; 

The midwife was a bit shocked he came out so quickly! Very lucky I didn't have the epidural in the end!
I managed to avoid any tears and grazes. He was born at 1.25pm weighing in at 8lb 2oz and we were discharged around 6pm. It was nice to get home to my own bed!!
So it didn't go to plan but I am so happy my boy arrived safely!
It's definitely true what they say about 3rd babies! I would say this was my mistake painful out of the 3 and definitely the most unpredictable!!! &#128513; 

I hope everybody else gets the birth they hope for!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! Sorry things didn't go as planned and there were scary moments. I'm glad you and baby are both OK. You did so well :)


----------



## karoolia

So glad everything went well. It may not have been the birth you envisioned, but it sounds like everything worked out in the end.


----------



## krissie328

Congratulations. So happy to hear you and baby are doing well.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Willow I completely agree my 3rd was the most painful birth and most complicated he was wedged in my pelvis at the back so he took quite some time to drop down when I was pushing I could feel him just smashing into my lower spine it was awful. 
Despite the fact it didn&#8217;t go to plan amazing that baby is happy and healthy and even more amazing no tear or graze you have to be happy with that! 
I have torn with all 3 I am really hoping to avoid that this time


----------



## Missbb2591

Congratulations, it&#8217;s a shame it didn&#8217;t go to plan but sounds like you did amazing and made all the right decisions along the way!


----------



## willowblossom

Thanks everybody for your kind words! He is fitting into the family just perfectly! His older brother abd sister adore him!

Kirstie it is so true that 3rd babies are unpredictable!!! &#128513; I hope your pregnancy is going OK, are you feeling any better? Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww I'm glad he's fitting in so well <3


----------



## Missbb2591

Glad it&#8217;s all going so well :) my third baby totally turned our world upside down :haha:


----------



## Kirstiedenman

willowblossom said:


> Thanks everybody for your kind words! He is fitting into the family just perfectly! His older brother abd sister adore him!
> 
> Kirstie it is so true that 3rd babies are unpredictable!!! &#128513; I hope your pregnancy is going OK, are you feeling any better? Xx

I am feeling great!!! I have pretty much all my energy back, my hyperemesis is gone and I got the all clear for so far a complication free pregnancy so feeling amazing. Its so nice to have energy to keep the house clean and the kids entertained:)


----------

